# Nikon d7000 vs canon 60d totally confused?



## roaddogg (Mar 25, 2011)

Nikon d7000 vs canon 60d who wins in this competition regarding photo   quality and color sensitivity so which is better in image photography  please help because i need to buy one soon.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 25, 2011)

Nikon.


----------



## KmH (Mar 25, 2011)

Go to www.dxomark.com and you can compare the Raw image quality technical test results they have for each of those camera's image sensors.

The results of independent testing show the 2 cameras are not really comparable when it comes to image quality: DxOMark - Compare sensors.

Photo quality is almost entirely a function of the photographer. Photo quality and image quality are not the same thing.


----------



## PJL (Mar 25, 2011)

From a technical standpoint, the D7000 wins.  In terms of real-world results, either camera can take fantastic pictures.


----------



## vivalaveritas (Mar 25, 2011)

Both are great cameras. Do you own a camera now? If so, and you have lenses with that brand it may be smart to stick with it.


----------



## roaddogg (Mar 25, 2011)

@kmh: nice website I think that may help
@vivalaveitas:no this is my first Dslr to own


----------



## xjoewhitex (Mar 25, 2011)

Personal opinion, and not because I own it. I would choose the d7000 over the 60d. Mainly because the ease of controls and the options you are given with. My boss has a 60d and I was toying around with it the other day, it almost seemed like a puzzle trying to figure out how to hit the controls lol. And as for the internal options, there wasn't many compared to my d7000.


----------



## mikehaugen (Mar 25, 2011)

xjoewhitex said:


> Personal opinion, and not because I own it. I would choose the d7000 over the 60d. Mainly because the ease of controls and the options you are given with. My boss has a 60d and I was toying around with it the other day, it almost seemed like a puzzle trying to figure out how to hit the controls lol. And as for the internal options, there wasn't many compared to my d7000.



I totally understand the personal preference thing, but maybe the 60d seemed confusing because you were already used to nikons?  Most of the canon bodies I have handled have all been kind of the same -maybe minor differences.  They seem fine to me, but that's what I am used to.  I once talked to a photographer at a wedding (probably annoyed the crap out of him) but asked why he preferred Nikon and he said that the only real reason was that he hated the secondary dial on the back of canons.


----------



## mikehaugen (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ as an afterthought, I guess the pro-level bodies (1d and 1ds series) are a little different, but not that much imo.  Never really paid attention to Nikon.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Mar 25, 2011)

mikehaugen said:


> xjoewhitex said:
> 
> 
> > Personal opinion, and not because I own it. I would choose the d7000 over the 60d. Mainly because the ease of controls and the options you are given with. My boss has a 60d and I was toying around with it the other day, it almost seemed like a puzzle trying to figure out how to hit the controls lol. And as for the internal options, there wasn't many compared to my d7000.
> ...


That could very well be, ive always shot with Nikon so a completely different style body could be my problem. But once I figured it out, it really seemed to me you could not dial in the options as you can on my nikon. To a certain point you could, such as auto iso. On the canon you could choose how high you wanted it to go. Nikon, you could choose your max iso at a given shutter speed.


----------



## cfusionpm (Mar 25, 2011)

KmH said:


> Go to www.dxomark.com and you can compare the Raw image quality technical test results they have for each of those camera's image sensors.
> 
> The results of independent testing show the 2 cameras are not really comparable when it comes to image quality: DxOMark - Compare sensors.
> 
> Photo quality is almost entirely a function of the photographer. Photo quality and image quality are not the same thing.


As I've argued many times, those numbers don't do a very good job visualizing how an image looks.  It's about the equivelant of comparing engine horsepower between cars; kind of useful for benchmarks, but it never actually shows you how fast it can do a lap.  

Here are some quick images from another wildly popular testing site, DPReview, as posted in a thread here a couple months ago:












Feel free to look at some actual images if a series of numbers aren't your thing (bodies and parts of the image can be swapped out/moved around): 
Canon EOS 60D Review: 17. Compared to (JPEG): Digital Photography Review
Canon EOS 60D Review: 18. Compared to (JPEG High ISO): Digital Photography Review
Canon EOS 60D Review: 19. Compared to (Raw): Digital Photography Review

Although, I think the much bigger point that needs to be made is to pick a camera based on how it feels and handles to YOU.  Both cameras (and camera systems) are excellent and at the top of the field.  Either will produce excellent results with proper technique and post processing.  What's going to get you the better lap time between two similarly spec'd cars?  The better driver.


----------



## KmH (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, kind of a "what is the sound of one hand clapping" thing.

DP Review only does qualitative camera body testing, not quantitative image sensor testing like DXO Mark does.

I'm not sure how your examples from a copyrighted web site relate to 





> Nikon d7000 vs canon 60d


----------



## cfusionpm (Mar 25, 2011)

KmH said:


> I'm not sure how your examples from a copyrighted web site relate to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps it's unclear that these displays directly compare images from the D7000 and 60D in a variety of visual forms which include actual images.  Or are you just being coy? 

If one's goal is images, then why would one not want to look at the actual images a camera produces?  Unless of course the goal isn't images, but rather hair-splitting differences for the sake of bragging rights and argument.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 25, 2011)

cfusionpm said:


> but rather hair-splitting differences for the sake of bragging rights and argument.


 
On the intertubes?!?!?

Naaaaahhhhhhhhh.

It'll never happen.


----------

